# Feedback on Craftsman Pro Series



## LeoL (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here. I'm trying to decide what lawn tractor to buy, and I'm wondering what sort of experience you guys have with the Craftsman Pro series, with the Kohler engines. I'm moving to a place that has a couple of flat acres to mow. That would be the main job for this tractor. I really doubt I'd try to plow or blow snow with it.

According to Sears, these tractors feature Kohler's 7000 Elite series of engines----I've been on the Kohler website and see the 7000 series, but nothing about "Elite." I also haven't heard anything about the reliability of these engines. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Leo


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello LeoL, welcome to the forum.

Below in bold is Popular Mechanics magazine evaluation of a Craftsman Pro mower:


*CUTTING WIDTH: 46 in.

LIKES: A Kohler engine delivers plenty of power. The cut quality is excellent, and the cutting radius tied with the Cub Cadet's as the tightest we tested.

DISLIKES: The tractor could use a locking rear differential to improve uphill traction and a better seat. Anything more than 30 minutes on this one leaves you a little sore.

ENGINE: 24 HP

PRICE: $2,200*


----------



## LeoL (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the review. I think I have it narrowed down to a Craftsman Pro series and a Cub Cadet. On the one hand it seems like so much to wade through. But on the other it seems like you are basically choosing between a handful of engines and transmissions, and the rest is more alike than unlike. In my price range, anyway ($2500 or under). At one time I owned a JD X300, with a Kawasaki engine. It was a good mower, but I was surprised, it still had a sealed transmission, which they apparently consider disposable. I was a little surprised at that, at that price point.


----------

